# Selling my Dads TT



## nataliec (8 mo ago)

I’ve never been on a forum so this is alien to me but I hear it’s a good place to come to sell desirable cars. I have my late dads Audi TT TFSI to sell. I’m not sure how I go about putting it on marketplace so any tips would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Natalie, Welcome to the TTF.
As a new member, you will have to wait until forum software allows you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## nataliec (8 mo ago)

Hi Hoggy. Thanks for replying. I did wonder if it was something like that. Any ideas how long? Days / weeks? Thank you 😊


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

nataliec said:


> Hi Hoggy. Thanks for replying. I did wonder if it was something like that. Any ideas how long? Days / weeks? Thank you 😊


Hi, Rather a difficult situation for you as you normally have to show you are a genuine contributor.
Hoggy.


----------



## nataliec (8 mo ago)

Oh that’s a shame. I thought this would be a good place to sell it as people would be genuinely interested. Auto trader it is. Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

nataliec said:


> Oh that’s a shame. I thought this would be a good place to sell it as people would be genuinely interested. Auto trader it is. Thank you.


Hi Natatalie, The format of this forum has changed over the last 9 months or so & mods do not have the facility to give genuine new members an option to post in the Market Place. I am attempting to find a way to give genuine new posters another option.
Will be in touch.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome good luck with the sale of your TT you could try some of the TT specific selling pages on Facebook


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

nataliec said:


> Oh that’s a shame. I thought this would be a good place to sell it as people would be genuinely interested. Auto trader it is. Thank you.


Hi Natalie, Not much of an option for a new member wishing to sell, but becoming a Premium Member will now give access to the Market Place. 
Approx £16.


https://www.ttforum.co.uk/premium-membership/


Hoggy.


----------

